# A/c Fan Works, But Air Isn't Cold



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

So I've read a fair amount of threads about A/C units on Outback campers, but they all seem to revolve around the Coleman Mach V unit. Well, I'm not sure I know what unit I have on top of our 2010 280RS. The rooftop unit is not marked. I took these pictures of the guts under the shroud:



















From my Google research of that model number, it appears I have a Coleman Mach III (or a Mach III Plus?) 13.5K unit.

Anyway, when I turn the unit to 'Cool', and set the temperature low enough, the fan kicks on, but the air coming out is room temperature, not cold at all.

I know exactly squat about air conditioning. I see in other threads that people are "re-setting" the compressors on their Mach Vs. Can/should I do that with this unit?

Or is it more likely that the coolant leaked out and I have to have it serviced? Is this unit even meant to be serviced? I didn't see any fittings on the pipes to re-charge the refrigerant like what's on my house unit.

How does one go about getting an A/C unit serviced? Do I have to take the trailer to the RV dealer to be serviced, or can I call an A/C company to come to the house to work on the unit? You can see how much I know about this stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I doubt a heating, A/C place is going to come out to service an RV A/C. Might be a job for your local dealer or RV repair business. Refrigerant leaks do happen, and condensers can go bad.


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

So I took the whole trailer to Camping World of Oakwood (Georgia) this past Saturday. They told me when I called last Wednesday that the first appointment available was Tuesday at 8:00 a.m., but I have to work, so I dropped it off early. I got a voicemail this afternoon that says they tracked it down to a burnt compressor.

I know their diagnostic fee is $129. From what I read on the web, that part will cost me $325+. Who knows what they'll get for labor & shop supplies.

$450+ when a new rooftop unit is $750. I sure hope I don't have to replace the A/C compressor every 3 years.

Any chance this thing's under warranty from Coleman? The in-service date was Feb '10.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry Wera, the Coleman Mach has a 2 year warranty. I think it is unusual for them to fail at 3 years, they are usually very long lasting. But this does give you the opportunity to bump up to a 15,000 BTU AC if you need it for the GA heat.


----------

